# H.goliath



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi

Short vid of my H.Goliath


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

great looking fish...will be a tough guy if he continue to fight against the water current so...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds interesting. Shovel the food to him & he'll grow fairly fast. Mine went from 4.5-5" to just over a ft in one year.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

awsome fish! what plans do you have for him in the futer when hes adult size?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

He is going to be a killer very soon!!!


----------

